# new forum roll call...



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Check in and let us know you've been to visit.









And... what's your baby carrier in highest rotation right now? And who is in it?









I'll start....

... right now we're heavily into our EllaRoo and our Maya wrap for 16 month Eli. :bf


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, I didn't even know this form existed until I saw your post. Thanks for the heads up.









Q, age 23 months, still likes his OverTheShoulderBabyHolder from time to time. I also have another sling that is very similar but was made by a WAHM.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm here!







Brandon is 4 months this week and in the maya wrap.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

hey there! I have to say, I am really excited about this new forum

My baby is 16 mo old and right now we're mostly using the Hip Baby carrier.


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Samson loves his heart2heart sling. Since day one, he's 7mts now.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamacrab_
*Well, I didn't even know this form existed until I saw your post.*
That's because today is the grand opening!! Here's your balloon!!


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

My DD is 17 months and we love the sling made with love by her Auntie.

JoyfulMomma


----------



## Matanuska Motherlode (Jun 30, 2003)

I want to join in too! Claire is two now, and still sometimes uses her mommy made sling (from the maya wrap make your own instructions) and when our "surprise" gets here in the fall, we'll be using a sling or snugli. I found the snugli a lot easier to use with Claire those first few weeks









Anyway, I will be looking for suggestions on new slings and wraps!


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm here and loving my Ergo


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Wow, how fun, pam!

My dd just turned two and we've used an OTSBH almost all along. (When she was a newborn I wore her in a snugli 'early care' sling - extra support.)

I'm sad actually to realize we're not slinging much these days - she's just so big. But for a long walk, church service, grocery trip, etc, I'll often pop her in for an emergency nursey-on-the-go, lol!









mb


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi








Baby ds just turned 1 yr old yesterday!!! He is most often in my pea in the pod pouch, but we also use our kozy carrier.
-Becky


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Right now Ethan is mostly in the Baby Trekker or Kelty Ridgeline backpack. Now that he is walking, he isn't very interested in any kind of baby wearing. I didn't sling him as much as I would like to with my next baby. He was mostly in a Baby Bjorn, now I think he just isn't all that comfortable with the Maya wrap (not physically, I think he's just not real used to being in it). So, I haven't gotten much use out of my Maya, but I will with the next babe.

And yeah for the new forum!


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

DD is 19 months old, and she rides most of the time in a Maya. When she isn't in it, it is often filled with Care Bears


----------



## MomOfHeathens (Apr 24, 2003)

DS is 15 months old and we use an adjustable mesh sling that a lady made for me.







My baby is a sweathog so we can only use certain fabrics. Especially in South Georgia.


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Anneliese is 10 months and she's loved her KangarooKorner Fleece Pouch from day 1, literally. I'm very interested in trying a wrap style sling since she also enjoys riding on my back in our Tough Traveller backpack.

Hi Pam!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Sophie is 22 months and we use our KKACP exclusively. It's so comfy for me to wear her in and unlike the ergo I had I can actually sit in it comfortably.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm here!

One link that is very useful is thebabywearer.com They have a spot to read reviews on slings, and a forum to ask questions about anything having to do with slings.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I am so excited about this new forum!








Truman is almost 8 months and is in an OTSBH sling, which he loves. We used a Baby Bjorn front carrier until he was about 5 months. I wish I had used a sling all along. He would live in that thing if he could!








Oh, and dh uses the sling as much as I do! What a man!!!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Zeke is 26 months and actually we mostly use the backpack carrier for him these days, although when he was a baby we used the Maya Wrap. We've been using our Ella Roo wrap sling for the newborn, with great success.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Fess up time: I didn't know that slings/carriers even existed beyond the NoJo sling, which I hated, the Baby Bjorn, which I actually did like, and those Snugglis. I am so bummed that I didn't discover the world of REAL slings until I joined MDC over a year ago.

Anyway, I have a Kelley's Kozy Carrier for my 2 year old. I stink at putting it on & need my DH to help me (for the back carry). But once it is on, I love it! I really need to practice more, cause I think I'd get a ton of use out of it. Am going to linger & lurk and hopefully get some good advice!

Again, so so so glad this is here--hopefully it will help a lot of mamas find the right carrier earlier than I did!

Yeah!!!!


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Wooo-hoooo!

Yeah! I'm so glad we have this forum now!

Zane is 9.5 months, and most outings he's in the Maya Wrap. We also have a Madden backpack that I use for long hikes and such.

I have a WAHM ABC on the way, which I'm so psyched about. I'm also on the waiting list for a Kozy....

I tried an Ergo but wasn't too into the sternum strap. Very cool design, though....


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Hi! I'm here.









Niels (20 months) is not into being carried at all at the moment.







He'll go in the Kelty pack on DH's back, but that's about it. Before he gave up on it we were mostly using the KKAFP. Now that it's warmer, I'll be using the KKACP, if he decides he wants back up.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi! Dd is 16 months old and we have three that we use, an OTSBH, a Kangaroon Korner Solarveil - which I love in summer time, and a NoJo. I use the OTSBH mostly inside, the KK during the summer and the NoJo when we're outside in the winter 'cause it fits over my coat.

I want more, but we're broke so I just covet everyone else's.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

This forum is hoppin' ! I was here earlier when there were all of 4 posts!

Anyhow, Mostly I am using a mesh sling that my friend made for me, from the Maya pattern, for either one of the boys.

Also, I use the Ultimate Baby Wrap on walks with my 6 mo old (eldest in the stroller). I use a very crappy gerry pack with my 19 mo old when both of them need to be carried.

Anyhow, now I need to go wear them....










Glad this forum exists! (I would have called it "Baby-wearing", though.)


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 2, 2002)

Ds is 2 and a half now and I love our backpack. He has been in the "pak pak" since he turned one.
We do a lot of camping and hiking so we spent the extra money on the REI Piggyback and bought the rain/sun bonnet. DS liked it so much that we never bought a stroller.
When Trapolin was little we used the same old cordoroy snuggli that hisgrandma and daddy used when he was a baby.
I have a nifty new Maya Wrap waiting for the next little one but I will probably still use the Snugli a couple times just for sentimental reasons. The older snuglis are really a far cry from those nasty little things they sell now. I didn't mind using it that much.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Amber and I will jump in!







Amber is almost 11 mo. old and she loves the Slingeese and the New Native and recently we just got a Kangaroo Korner Mesh Water Sling, so we have been enjoying our morning showers together now.

Warmly~

Lisa:bf


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

We're here! Holden is 5.5 months old and spends most of his time in his Maya Wrap. He's perfecting the forward-facing position.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm interested in finding a sling for me and my October babe.









My post was the recs for a new mama.

Glad this forum is here. I'm getting the hang of the dipes; but, slings.....


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

Just signing in... I use my Nojo sling with my 17 month old son... I'm sending my Maya Wrap in to be repaired in the upcoming week (I know, I should've gotten around to it sooner). It's been in storage for a few years now.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

dd2 (3.5 mo) likes to nap and nurse in the otsbh with head and legs dangling free. she's a big girl and never did like the kkafp or to be tucked into the otsbh even as a newborn. she barely tolerates other positions, but i'm hoping she'll grow into them in both as she gets older. i had her in the baby bjorn just now for about 10 minutes before she gave me the "enough of this!" signal. dd1 liked the bjorn a lot and it is easier on my back than the otsbh. we also have an old LL Bean back pack, but haven't broken that out yet.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Ds is almost 2 and rides in the maya occasionally. I got a New Native pouch, but haven't tried it yet. I'm 27 weeks pg, so trying anything new is a bit much- so is carrying ds for more than about 15 min or so.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

sling-mamas. Woohoo finally a babywearing forum. Right now we






















our Kozy Carrier. Ds is 15 mos and 30 lbs and I can wear him on my back for more than an hour very comfortably. I've tried some frame back packs and couldn't use them for more than 10 mins. We also have a maya which is wonderful for nursing to sleep and and OTSBH which is great for in and out of shops from the car etc.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Braden is just over 8mos. old and we've been slinging him since he was 2.5 weeks in a New Native.







We used a Bjorn every now and then too, but sold it since we sling a lot more than we used the Bjorn. LOVE the new forum!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

nak... of course

i'm amy and the kkafp is our sling of choice. stella is our baby of choice and she is 3.5 months. she's been worn since birth.

nice to meet everyone!


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm here







just discovered it browsing. What a great forum. My baby (not really a baby anymore) is 22 months and likes a pouch that I made and we have a sling I still use occasionally that I got off of ebay from a WAHM in Canada. He doesn't like to be carried as much any more.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello all-I'm (Erin)so glad to see this board








I am wearing my 11 mo ds in his Maya wrap and quite frankly, couldn't live without it!!! I believe it's the only piece of "gear" a momma really needs!


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wannabmommie_
*







I'm interested in finding a sling for me and my October babe.









My post was the recs for a new mama.

Glad this forum is here. I'm getting the hang of the dipes; but, slings.....







*
Oh it only takes a few times wearing to get the hang of--and you'll be sooooo glad you did. Don't worry--you'll both







it!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

We are using our Maya Wrap sling with baby Holden (5 1/2 weeks) and loving it!!


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Glad to see this forum. Jackson is currently in the Ergo Baby Carrier. Another favorite is the Maya Wrap.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow! Finally!









We LOVE our Kozy Carrier. It's so awesome! I didn't like the Ergo as well... didn't like the buckles as well as tying. Also, I'm short waisted and have nice hips <shakes hips> and get a much better fit with the KC.









I loved my Maya Wrap when ds was smaller, but he's heavy and wiggly in the sling, but likes the KC just fine!

QueetheBean- keep practicing! Once you get used to it, it's a cinch! I practiced at home over the couch with the Ergo and was able to get ds right into the Kozy the first time because of all the practice!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Not sure if we qualify







but we used the Baby Bjorn forever. Well, until over 20# and then switched to the backpack. Love it! I have one for inside and a good Kelty for hiking. Ds1 has graduated to his own feet, though.:LOL


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi there! So excited about our new forum here!

Griffin (9.5 mos & 23lbs) & I use our Maya Wrap everytime we go out. He slept in it at a busy mall last Saturday & that was such a success story!







We were able to stay twice as long bcz we didn't have to take a cranky baby home for a nap & with DH's help to get the fabric spread wide across my back, I was completely comfortable. I am thinking about a zolo so I don't have to fiddle with that so much.

I am lazily shopping for a 2 shoulder cloth carrier that I can wear front or back. I have a Sutemi Pack, but it just doesn't suit me.

Can't wait to be a sling hyena!:LOL


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm so happy to see this forum!
I'm Mia and the baby I wear is Isabella who is 8 months old. She is usually in her Zolo sling, but occasionally like the Baby Bjorn too. I occasionally carry my toddler Harrison (2 and 31 lbs) in the sling, but he usually prefers to walk!


----------



## punky (Jan 8, 2003)

hello









i usually use our kangaroo korner fleece pouch with one baby, and dh uses a hip hammock with the other. our babies are owen and oliver who are 7 months


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

we're here!!!! for xandra till i got pg again we used our baby bjotn all of the time. after i got pg w/ bella we got a kissasling LOVE







IT!!!! now i have a kozy carrier LOVE IT







for xandra and i use the kissasling for bella. i am going to order a baby back tie too









xandra is 31 mo and bella is 11 mo


----------



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

I was so glad to see this! I am Florence, SAHM to ds( 5yo), dd (20 month) and dd (6, okay, almost 7 months....)

I am here to look for advice on a sling. I have an OTSBH that I can't stand, and I need help! I like the look of the maya wrap and the KK unpadded sling, but I also think the pouch holders would be great for ease of use. Right now, I just have the OTSBH and a snuggli, which isn't too bad, but it's a pain to do all those buckles, etc. and like today, we were out and dd wanted to look out, but then she got tired, so I needed to take her out, take the thing off, nurse her, and then put the thing back on with her facing in so she could nap! What a pain in the _____!!!

Oh, and I'd like one that's versitile enough that I can carry toddler dd in it sometimes too, and infant is over 21lbs (all that yummy milk!) and toddler is about 28lbs. The thing I like about the KK sling is the longer tail I can get. I have trouble being discreet when nursing both the girls in public, I don't mind doing it, but I hate showing my boobs to the world. So basically, I need the *perfect* sling....LOL!

Anyone have any suggestions for me? Thanks!


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I am using an adjustable unpadded sling, or a pouch (one piece of fabric, no adjusting) that is alot like a Maya pouch (I dont like the new native style) that I make to my own measurements, so it fits us perfect!

we are also using a homemade soft back carrier (similiar to a kozy or packababy) that has been a lifesaver.....

my girl is 17 months, about 21 pounds, and very active!


----------



## treemama2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I am using a New Native with 2 month old Hazel!


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

My 22 lb. / 30in. 9 mo. old ds has been worn since he was less than 24 hours old. I have two contraptions, both of which I made. One is a maya wrap style (following instructions on their website) and the other is a fleece pouch that I concocted following a couple different sets of instructions. I love them both for different reasons.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Here I am!


----------



## maekati (Sep 22, 2003)

We started out in a baby bjorn. THen got a Maya Wrap and we love it. It took a few times for me to get comfortable with it. I ordered an Ergo about a month ago and have not gotten the hang of it, yet. Elias is 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm, my post disappeared. hopefully i won't repeat myself if it shows up later!









am very happy to see this forum..i am a sling hyena in the making :LOL

we are jess and sophia (5 months), love our maya wrap since birth...have used the kkafp since birth but this hasn't been a fav since about 4 months when dd started getting curious and agitated at being so snug







. i have an equinamanity mei tai on the way (couldn't wait for a kozy!) and we occassionally use a snugli but i don't like that one too much. i'm so happy we're all here and get get started with sharing our ideas and questions!

yeah for baby-wearing!!!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

money has been an issue for us, so we've been going the cheap route.
started with a snugli my mom found at a garage sale. worked well for us, but then i found a otsbh at a re-sale shop, and she loved that for naps. then i got a used cheap nojo- same dif basically but a little less bulky i think. then i found a maya-like sling on ebay for cheap, and that became the fav. but i still use the nojo.
i am in the process of obtaining a kozy-like carrier by a sahm, and very excited about it.

oh, lastly, we use a frame back pack for hikes that was my mom's when i was a baby 33 years ago! i love it!


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

yay! a slinging forum! how exciting









we started out with the new native and baby bjorn. i recently discovered that the reason my back was hurtin' with the nn is because it's a bit too big. i was never a huge fan of the bjorn since that also hurts my back and i know it's no good for isadora's spine. dh uses it, though, and likes it.

i recently purchased the kkacp and the kk solarveil. i'm still getting the hang of both. isadora likes the kangaroo hold in the cotton pouch but isn't so keen on the hip carry - the position i'm eager to carry her in. maybe when she's a little bigger???

as for the solarveil, it's been great particularly since isadora is just getting over her first cold. i used it to shower with her so that the steam would bring that snot down and out! and i can't wait to use it in the pool/at the shore this summer. fun









i'm really REALLY trying to pace myself with buying slings because i'm already feeling a wee bit addicted. i've got my eye on the kozy. that thing looks sweet!

later, slingin' mamas


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi everyone!
My 23 month old rides around in a rebozo for short trips and around home. If we are doing longer walks or hikes, I really like our Kelty backcountry! I'll be watching this forum closely, because I plan to try some other things for the next baby!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

yipppeee!!!







this forum arrived just in time as we just started slinging my 2 week old son this weekend!

So far we have a nojo, the baby bjorn, maya wrap and a slingrider as well as a couple of other homemade ones. Eventutally I want to buy a sutemi/ergo and possibly the packababy (any reviews on packababy?) I'm also anxious to try the newborn cross carry as well as stitch up a hugabub type for summertime.


----------



## Sugar Poppy (Feb 22, 2004)

Yay for the new forum! DS is 8 (almost 9 months old) and we use an adjustable sling. I think it is made by good start, can't remember right now (is't in the car). He loves the kangaroo carry position. I am however looking for a new sling, something a little bigger. Oh, I am also thinking about the solarveil for summer. In the early days we mostly used the Bjorn and the sling we still use. I had also bought a New Native when I was pg but I gave up on it after a few tries, it didn't fit me right. I will be watching this thread to find out what to get next for an older baby.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Oh goody!! A new forum! Ds is 32 months old, and weighs in at 39 pounds. We stopped slinging quite a while ago. But we're expecting in July, and I am looking forward to getting the sling out again.

We started off with a NoGo. . . I mean NoJo. And hated it! Then I tried a OTBH and used it much more often.

I'm looking forward to trying a Maya with dd. I'm also looking forward to learning how to nurse and sling.

It is kind of funny - ds really never nursed in a sling as an infant. But he discovered it as a toddler and thinks that slings are only for nursing now!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm Kaylee and am anticipating the arrival of my 2nd daughter so I can try out our zolo! I had both a snuggli sling and front carrier with my first daughter. Hated the snuggli sling so did my daughter. We really liked the snuggli front carrier and DH used it a lot. However, the pattern was a little immature for our taste. I just consigned/sold both of those carriers. And, picked up a Baby Bjorn for my husband for $20!

I really need to test out the zolo without babe to get comfortable with it first...but I've been so intimidated by it! I don't know why!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Me me me!









We have no one in a sling right now (Hunter is 30 months old and refuses it!) but will have Adam in one the minute we need to get up! I'm going to be trying the MamaBabySling, chosen for its stretchy jersey knit.

We also have a OTSBH and a borrowed Maya wrap. Will let you know which one works for Adam! For Hunter, we used the OTSBH. He loved it... At least untill he could walk. After that, no dice, Mama!


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm so excited that there is a babywearing forum.









Right now I almost exclusively use my red cotton Zolo on my 6.5 month DS.


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChiknGirl_
> *Anneliese is 10 months and she's loved her KangarooKorner Fleece Pouch from day 1, literally. I'm very interested in trying a wrap style sling since she also enjoys riding on my back in our Tough Traveller backpack.
> 
> You might also try a Kozy. Though not as versatile as a wrap, it is very comfortable. I wear mine everytime I need to do the dishes
> ...


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

HOORAY!!














I'm soooo happy to see this forum here!! Like I need more help spending $$ :LOL :LOL MDC has already done some damage to my diaper budget...









Anyway, I am Liz , mama to 3mo old Evan.







I am currently a sling buyin' fool :LOL

I have a KKAFP ( which I have used from day 2 and DH has one too and loves it







), a black silk Zolo( which everyone asks me about), and a Bjorn( which I really don't like).

On order, I have a KK solarveil, and I'm on the waiting like for a Kozy( I can't wait!)

I am currently considering a Hotsling or a KKACP....

Glad to meet other babywearing mamas


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

I love baby wearing! I mainly just sling my 10 month old now, but I do periodically carry my 3 year old in a sling too. I have 2 Maya Wraps (one for each kid), an OTSBH, a rebozo, and a couple other pouch-type slings that I've picked up at 2nd hand stores. I only use my Mayas anymore because I love them so much, and they've become like second nature for me to use. I'm embarrassed that I don't recognize many of the brands that are being mentioned on this thread. Looks like I might need to do some shopping!!!


----------



## mosschops (Nov 21, 2003)

We've got a homemade sling, a hiphammock, a wilkinet and a kangaroo korner fleece sling ~ but I must admit that I do just tend to use the hip hammock most often, and the kanga when pottering in my greenhouse!


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Aw, I miss babywearing. My kid is 4 now and we don't use a sling for 2 years now. He's big. I wish there a carrier for his age and size.

I first used a padded sling (I forgot the name), then I used a homemade Maya Wrap style sling made by a very lovely person with a very lovely light breath trough fabric until it couldn't hold anymore, then a real Maya Wrap.


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

hi! i'm fyrfly and my dd is 2yo. unfortunately, she doesn't like to sling anymore







but when we DID sling, we liked to use our Taylor Made Treasures mesh sling the most. we also used a new native baby carrier.

we didn't start slinging till she was nearly 1. we very briefly used a sling when she was newborn. well, my mom used it! this was b4 we knew how great they were!


----------



## huskrkid (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd been away from the boards for a while & sooooo happy to find this forum today!!

We are slowly headed away from our sling...







someone is getting too independent. I primarily use a maya with ds. Sometimes with dd too.

Dh, on the other hand, showed a huge spark of interest in a hip carrier the other day...my next purchase...I think so!!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi all! Aaron is 13 months, and in the KKAFP, KKACP, or kozy carrier!


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i am soo psyched! a fellow mama just told me about this forum...how did i ever miss it!!!!

anyway - i have a 10 month old ds and here is my current stash (i am constantly buying and trading them) :LOL

hug-a-bub (LOVE this one)
storgenwiege (still learning the wrap carries)
KOZY (it just came and i haven't had a chance to use it!!)
maya pouch
maya sling
solarveil pouch (great for the pool)
kkacp (LOVE, LOVE, LOVE)
the piggy sling
new native
otsbh
baby bjorn

i can't wait to get home tonite and read all the posts!!!!!!!!!!!!

bye all!
lorena


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh no - another forum to feed my growing baby gear addiction.

Right now we mostly use a New Native and bjorn for my 6 mo dd.
I'm on the kozy wait list and my wallet has started begging for an adjustable pouch from kangaroo korner... Not to mention a mesh water sling for the summer.


----------



## mrsinchworm (Feb 2, 2003)

Rayne is just a hair over a year old and is in our custom-made, maroon and gold geisha-print OHM (organicherbalmamas) sling. We love it......its 100% cotton with really light padding but sooo gorgeous!

LOVIN' this forum


----------



## Mavis (Apr 11, 2003)

Jamie here...my son is 7 months old , we used a kissasling fo the first 3 months and now we use an Ergo.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

DS is almost 3 months old (& a hefty 15 lbs!) and we use the Maya wrap and ocassionally the Baby Bjorn carrier. I'm looking forward to trying out the Ergo's when DS is a little older. They look nice.

I'm so glad to see this new forum and even happier to see all the mamas here who wear their baby!


----------



## HeidiJ (Jan 31, 2004)

We have Betty, 4 weeks, in a homemade maya type sling. She likes it as long as she is sleeping, but we are still learning to use it.


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have my 7 mo. old DD in an Equanimity Baby Mei Tai carrier. She loves it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm so glad this is here now! I won't have another baby any time in the foreseeable future, so I'm still forcing 3.5-year-old ds into the Ellaroo I just got. :LOL

Just kidding, of course. He loves it.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I love this Forum! I have a couple of handmade slings and am considering adding a Maya Wrap to my colllection. My little guy practically lives in the sling. We still carry our 3 year old in one sometimes too if we're hiking (we just put her on our back in it) or if we're at a fair etc. I'm a big sling fan. With three kids five and under, there's no other way I could do it! It's nice to be here with all you pro-holding mamas (if that's even a word!)


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

hi all!

Kieran is 7.5 weeks and we love our baby bundler (similar to hug-a-bub but not as nifty-looking) for slinging at home and our homemade maya-wrap-style sling for home & outings. He hangs with dh in a baby bjorn we inherited. We also have a new native but ds HATES it...I'm wondering if maybe it is too big.

Next I want a Kozy or an Ergo - I'm addicted!!! I can restrain myself fairly well when it comes to diapers but slings are becoming my weak spot!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Grrrrr . . .eat! Now that I'm all cloth-diapered-out (DD still wears them, I just can't bring myself to talk about them anymore) a BABYWEARING BOARD!!!!

Our BW history:
B Bjorn: DD was okay with it, I returned it after one use. It hurt my back.
NoJo: Borrowed this from SIL, but it was huge. Not comfy, but DD loved the whole sling thing, so . . .
New Native: I loved the pouch idea, but didn't like that it wasn't adjustable. Very easy, though.
Maya Wrap: Always dug into my neck. I have no idea why these are so popular, but just goes to show that different people like different slings.
Baby Trekker: Comfy, DH likes it, but a pain when not in use.
KKAFP: Love this.
Mom and Me/Pea in a Pod: Rails are a bit too floppy, not as comfy for me as the KKAFP, but okay.
EllaRoo lightly padded sling: MUCH better shoulder design for me than the Maya. Padding/no open tail makes it harder to adjust, but good for a toddler.
Kozy/ABC type carrier: A friend made this for me . . .so easy to use and comfy. Much better than a sling/pouch for long walks since I feel balanced.

DD, 25 months, still likes to be carried. She also likes to walk a lot when we're out, though . . .especially at times that we'd prefer her to be carried!


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Dd is 8 months and LOVES her WAHM made sling!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

ds3 is now 9 months and a big big boy

in the early months I used the old meh tai I used with my older boys but it didn't feel comfortable after he hit 10 kg (22 pounds) at 6 mos, the straps dug into my ribs

so I made a ring sling from the intructions at slingmemommy.com and now we are much more comfortable!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm so excited for this new forum







My collection for our 8 month old (so far :LOL ) has consisted of:

Baby Bjorn








Nojo sling: promptly burned (just kidding)
Kelty backpack:







so uncomfortable

Now for the good stuff:
Silk zolo:







- in heavy use!
Mom & Me pouch:







- have another on order
KKAFP:







for the great outdoors
Ella Roo wrap: still practicing, very comfortable









Sold for lack of use:
Wilkinet
Girasol - fabric was too heavy for me
KKACP
2 cotton Zolos


----------



## rainbow dancer (Dec 14, 2003)

Lilli Faye (6 months) was happy so far in her Rosado-sling.








Now that she wants to stand stand stand (o boy!), I have to look for some other carrier....


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, I was a babywearer but my Maya Wrap soooo kills my shoulder. I would like to start again if I could find something the distributes the weight and if I get some $$$$$ to buy it.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi I love that this board started. I love to carry emma in my ergo carrier. It is the best carrier for my back because the weight is mostly on my hips. I have also tried
baby bjorn
OTSBH
NoJo
hotsling
moby wrap


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i love the new babywearing forum!

i have a ring sling from equanimity baby but she got too heavy way too quickly, so i've been using our kozy carrier since she was two and a half months old. i love it and i want another one.


----------



## devaughnmom (Mar 24, 2004)

DS is 19 months and 28 pounds - we are still loving our Maya Wrap Sling. I am so excited to find this here.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi! I am slinging Jack, 1 month, mostly in a Taylormade treasures, and sometimes in a maya pouch.

love the new forum!


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

I use my homemade Kozy-like carrier, and love it. Ds is 21 months old, and 32 pounds, and it's sometimes a pain when he wants up, then down, then up.... But when he's up, I love it and he seems to really love it too, until he wants down. But at least it's easy to pack around. My 4 year old, 36 pounder has asked to be packed around on occasion also. It's like a piggy back with no hands required.

We used a baby bjorn when both boys were little and loved it. I tried the nojo sling with them periodically, and while it was better than nothing in those times, it always took me a long time to get it situated securely. We also have an Evenflo trailblazer frame backpack that dh really loves at the beach, race track... He doesn't use it often, but likes it when he does use it. It just hurts my back and it's so bulky, not snuggly at all!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi, I'm slinging my one and only, mostly in a Kozy carrier since I got it last month, with the Maya Wrap formerly primary as backup and a Taylormade as backup for the backup (cotton mesh, works great w/ kangaroo carry, but I have to use it rings down).

The Kozy is by far more comfy than the ring slings, but I find that in donning and doffing the straps get dirty quickly, and DD likes to chew on them...so into the wash it goes. But into the dryer, too, which is nice.

Oh, I'm rambling and should go to bed.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi









I love this new forum!

I love babywearing too. I have one DD, Ella who is 6.5mo old. We use a slingeasy padded ring sling and a maya wrap.

I prefer the maya wrap but Ella prefers the kangaroo carry in the slingeasy b/c she likes to suck on the padded top rail.


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi!

Lovelovelove the new forum!

My 13mo has been slinged since birth.

We've used a NN, Maya Wrap, Ella Roo. Currently waiting for a Moby Wrap.

I'm addicted.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I am so happy there is finally a babywearing board!!!!!!!!!!

With Zane (17mo.) I usually use my NN and MW.









Did I say how happy I was about this board!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Another sling hyena, checking in!









DS is 19 months and about 26 pounds, and we have tried:

Maya Wrap - the first sling, liked when he was small but the rings dig into my neck. DH actually taught me how to use it!

New Native pouch - never got the hang of, sold it.

Baby Bundler - hated it! ds fell out because I didn't have him tied securely enough














Sold it.

KK cotton sling - never use it, I should just ebay it!

Kangaroo Korner adjustable fleece pouch - love it, but not for a DC summer!

Walking Rock Farm Hip Baby - LOVE it. This is probably our #1 sling!

Ergo - tried the old style and didn't like it, but I was a lot heavier then and now that I've lost weight and gotten a new Ergo it's much better.

Kozy Carrier - I like it but it's not my all-time fave.

Vaude Swing backpack - excellent backpack. We use this for walks and trips all the time.

TaylorMade Treasures water sling - pretty good, but the rings slip.

Mom and Me Creations hemp Pea in a Pod - got a good deal on a new one on ebay but I've been saving it to be a baby present, so I haven't actually tried it! :LOL

ETA: How could I forget the First Journey by Baby Trekker? Another carrier that just wasn't for us. We called it the Octopus.

As you can tell, I'm not addicted to baby carriers. Nope, not me!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so excited to find this forum.







I am wearing my 6 week old the most these days. Mostly using my Maya Wrap and Momma's Milk slings.


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi. I'm here, lol! My best carriers right now are an unpadded ring sling and a regular pouch. Mostly, my 8 month old is in them, but my 2 yr old too, especially when we are out and it is her nap time.
I make my own! I bought one from a WAHM, but hated that the fabric would dig into my neck, so I designed one that I really like, and have gotten tons of compliments on!









:bf


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Addicted to all things babywearing









I havent been to MDC in awhile but when I heard they just opened a Babywearing forum I had to scurry back over to check it out







In my rotaion... you REALLY want to know?? 2 aisian carriers, 2 Baby Space APs, 2 standard pouches, 1 woven wrap, 1 pouch/wrap hybrid, 2 Podaegi... I like haveing 2 of each style so if one gets dirty I have a backup. I JUST thinned down my stash so that is smaller than normal. Just give me a month! The most used are the Baby Space APs.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

What a terrific new forum!









I have 22 month-old twins: dd is 27.5 lbs. and ds is 24 lbs. I've been toting them around since the early days.

Newborn / infants - Dh and I used *Baby Bjorns* a lot when out on walks, and around the house when we needed to get something done. They were extremely comfortable and the "kangaroo" position was familiar to us and babes from our NICU days. But most of the time I "wore" dd or ds literally... meaning they were lying on my bare chest nursing and/or sleeping. I don't think I got up off our couch for 6 months.
















Moving on...

Around 6 months old, I bought a *Maya Sling*. I loved it and still use it occasionally, though the last couple of months dd and ds are liking it a lot less. I usually did/do the hip carry position and found it extremely comfortable. But dd and ds really are too wiggly now to stay in it for long these days, and do the backbreaking outward lean/dive to tell me "it's time to walk mom!!"









Toddlers...

We got 2 *Kelty frame backpacks* for dd and ds' 1st birthday. We use them all the time. When we go to the grocery store or out shopping, we love to put them in, though more recently it's a toss-up as to whether they'll actually prefer to ride in the shopping cart basket.

When I go grocery shopping, I used to sling one in the Maya and the other would go in the basket. Later, during a toddler wiggly phase, I used the Kelty and the other in the basket.

Most recently...

I just bought an *Ergo* after doing some research on MDC and peppermint.com. I love love love it. It is so comfortable, and light and portable. My only issue is a learning curve, figuring out how to get dd or ds into the back carry position all by myself. So far, I'm still sitting on the end of the bed, I'm so freaked I'm going to drop them!!

Oh, this is kind of off topic, since it's not really baby "wearing", but more baby "carrying" :LOL but the BEST thing I found for carrying my two babies to/from the car was my giant *L.L. Bean canvas tote bag* !!! I would put them in it, facing each other, and prop them up with a receiving blanket or two (later, they could sit by themselves). I used this until they were almost one! It was really handy and nothing was more adorable than two little heads beaming over the edge of their snug little nest!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TwinMommy_
*Oh, this is kind of off topic, since it's not really baby "wearing", but more baby "carrying" :LOL but the BEST thing I found for carrying my two babies to/from the car was my giant L.L. Bean canvas tote bag !!! I would put them in it, facing each other, and prop them up with a receiving blanket or two (later, they could sit by themselves). I used this until they were almost one! It was really handy and nothing was more adorable than two little heads beaming over the edge of their snug little nest!














*
That sounds SO adorable!









nak


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Hiya, I'm Wendy and I'm currently wearing my 9mo ds in my MOE simply attached. It's the only carrier/sling that he's liked (I've tried a few) and we're both very comfy in it.


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Ooooo - exciting new forum. Yay! Won't be able to stay away from here. I love baby carriers/wraps/slings and almost always want to buy each one I see. Fortunately, my limited finances keep me somewhat in check.

DS is almost 14 months and we currently use the ERGO carrier the most. I bought it hoping for something I could do housework in and also could put ds in without help. It took a little while to get confident putting him in..but now it works great. In addition to stuff around the house, we go for walks and little shopping trips in it too. I love that I can carry him for longer periods and it doesn't hurt my back or shoulders. Amazing.

We also use (and used to use a lot more) the Ultimate Baby Wrap. So comfy and easy.

Glad this is here. If/when we get pregnant again, I'm hoping to try some more slings...perhaps the maya wrap. Will do some reading here and have some fun getting some more.

J


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm using two at the moment. I mostly use my Baby Trekker but I also use my Kanga Sling. My Trekker is awesome! I use the Kanga mostly for nursing. I use them with my 18 month old ds.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

OMG this is NOT good---a babywearing forum...good grief. i'm doomed to buy several more slings with this forum







ag

That being said--I am SO happy







this is here.

We currently are using our KKAFP (it's still cool here in the NE) but I just got a moby wrap & love that too. MY DD who is 7 mo--just loves being worn.


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

Yay for this forum!

I have a baby bjorn I haven't tried yet, dd1 didn't like it at all.

Right now dd2 is in my pea in a pod fleece pouch, and I have a maya knockoff that I made which works well for walks when she's bundled up









Jen


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm Melanie and right now Christian is in the Ergo carrier or the KKAFP the most.


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

Ds #2 is 22 months (and heavy!) and I have just recently stopped carrying him on my front in the BabyTrekker. I now put him on my back in the Trekker, or use our MEC backpack.


----------



## april77 (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm April. DD is 13 months and we just switched from the KKAFP back to the trusty Maya. But we are eagerly awaiting our Kozy, hopefully next week!!!


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm Natasha, and I wear Taylor who is 7 months. I carried my son Caleb in a NOJO and hated the bulk. Now I use my homemade Maya's. I have about 4 that I use. I would love to have one in every color, lol.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Hi everyone! What a great forum!

For ds who is now 3 and 31 lbs, dh carries him in a Tough Traveler backpack, that is, when he consents to be carried at all!
We used an OTSBH when he was an infant, didn't much like it but didn't know all the options!

For dd, who was a preemie and came home at 5 lbs, I used a KKFP, which worked perfectly and which we still use a lot. She is now 20 lbs tho' so I confess I don't carry her as much! We also love our Maya Wrap, and then for snowshoeing/skiing/hiking we have a Tough Traveler for her.


----------

